# Gore - Huge Tree in lower part of Kirschbaum



## raft3plus (Apr 24, 2004)

There is the biggest dang log you ever saw 2/3rds of the way down Kirschbaum rapid, at the spot where you do the second and complete river right-to-left move. It is positioned perpendicular to the river, has its end stuck middle right in the water and goes just past the middle river exiting at about five feet (at 3Kcfs). Basically it hurries your a$$ up to get to river left like you mean it.

RR has a small opening to the kayak crowd, but didn't look good for inflatables. Water was moving fast, couldn't really see it very long. When water level comes down, either log leaves or extends further right potentially cutting off any ideas on RR.

Hope that stick leaves before the Gore race.


----------

